

No, ACTA Secrecy Is Not 'Normal' -- Nor Is It A 'Distraction' - bensummers
http://techdirt.com/articles/20091119/1904177017.shtml

======
asher
The web industry needs a positive political platform. A platform we can
explain to legislators. A platform that delivers clear benefits to the
economy.

The content industry has done a good job of packaging their platform.
Legislators, who deal only in big-picture abstractions, understand that
they're protecting intellectual property, and thus enhancing the US economy.

The opposition to DMCA, ACTA, etc. has been fragmented, reactive, and based on
an implicit set of values. These values are not easily explained to our
legislators.

Open roads were key to the growth of the physical economy. Open networks will
be key to the growth of the info economy.

Can we explain, package, and simplify this concept? Work it into a
congressional resolution? A focal point for political fund-raising?

~~~
BrandonM
I nominate you.

